
Scientists Tip the Scales Against Anglers (2011) - randycupertino
http://www.spiegel.de/international/zeitgeist/the-hook-that-hurts-scientists-tip-the-scales-against-anglers-a-749956.html
======
dmritard96
Definitely interesting times for animal rights. There have been a number of
law changes making animal abuse as punitive as the human equivalent. But the
general sentiment was for dogs and cats as far as I could tell and there are
some nuanced questions that follow regarding how different orders should be
treated. For instance, is a child with a pet goldfish that dies because they
forgot to feed it an animal abuser, or does it not count because we see fish
as lesser than mammals. Most wouldn't object to squashing a
fly/mosquito/cockroach though.

And then it goes back to questions of animal consumption (directly - meat, and
indirectly - eggs, milk etc) and how that relates to animal abuse or whether
killing humanly makes it acceptable. Most vegans I know would say that even
'humane' killing is one that isn't sanctioned by a conscious animal being
hence is effectively murder.

And to throw a virtual bone to HN world, what happens when we encounter this
phenomena in the virtual or even robotic worlds with conscious machines?

